# Philippine MCMAP



## MJS (Jan 11, 2012)

Thought this clip was interesting.

[yt]L3PehI00Umg&feature=context&context=G2ed9daaRVAAAAAAAACA[/yt]


----------



## Blindside (Jan 11, 2012)

Good Pekiti clip!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, I really like this clip. It has been on FB for a while. BTW, I bought an Ginunting a few months ago from these guys with no issues at all.


----------

